# Bellissimo ...



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2014)

finale. Casualmente mi ci sono scontrato poco fa girovagando sul tubo. Penso sia davvero una delle chiusure più profonde, nessuna parola... e con poche inquadrature conclude magistralmente due ore di film.
[video=youtube;XNP5kjke3I4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNP5kjke3I4[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Sì, anche per me un finale mozzafiato, perché mozza il fiato.
Forse il più bello di sempre, sì.
Ora penso un po' un finale che potrebbe stargli al pari... A te ne vengono altri?
Potresti aprire un thread Finali...


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2014)

Non posso vedere il video. Di quale film stiamo parlando ?


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

meraviglioso il rumore del mare , ma parliamo del maestro  fellini.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non posso vedere il video. Di quale film stiamo parlando ?


La dolce vita:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2014)

Adesso scatenerò le ire di mezzo forum. Non sopporto Fellini.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso scatenerò le ire di mezzo forum. Non sopporto Fellini.


Perché ?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso scatenerò le ire di mezzo forum. Non sopporto Fellini.


Posso capirlo, anche io l'ho detestato. Ma poi GA me l'ha fatto amare. E Otto e mezzo e La dolce vita secondo me possono piacere e anche tanto pure a te ... Ritentare?


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso scatenerò le ire di mezzo forum. Non sopporto Fellini.


lo sospettavo.
succede


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Posso capirlo, anche io l'ho detestato. Ma poi GA me l'ha fatto amare. E Otto e mezzo e La dolce vita secondo me possono piacere e anche tanto pure a te ... Ritentare?


un tizio con il quale ero andata a vedere casanova commentò che si vedeva che il mare era finto :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Ecco un altro finale impareggiabile 

[video=youtube;VX4FgU8NZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX4FgU8NZzU[/video]


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso scatenerò le ire di mezzo forum. Non sopporto Fellini.


anche io per la maggior parte.Amarcord e 8 e 1\2 mi piacciono però


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco un altro finale impareggiabile
> 
> [video=youtube;VX4FgU8NZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX4FgU8NZzU[/video]


CHAPLIN !!!!


----------



## Hellseven (19 Giugno 2014)

Ora scateno un putiferio ....
ma non posso non dirlo .... Non resisto.
Fellini sarà un Dio: ma mi fa comunque cagare.
Grazie, abbiate pazienza, è l'età, mi ha reso incontinente.


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> un tizio con il quale ero andata a vedere casanova commentò che si vedeva che il mare era finto :singleeye:


ahahah, fai bene a non ricordarne il nome. Tizio è apporpriato.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ora scateno un putiferio ....
> ma non posso non dirlo .... Non resisto.
> Fellini sarà un Dio: ma mi fa comunque cagare.
> Grazie, abbiate pazienza, è l'età, mi ha reso incontinente.


Fellini è così contiano...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
La città delle donne...


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

ma perchè dovreste scatenare un putiferio... ahò mica è obbligatorio farsi piacere Fellini


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco un altro finale impareggiabile
> 
> [video=youtube;VX4FgU8NZzU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX4FgU8NZzU[/video]


bellissimo :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Si *parva* licet componere magnis, a me commuove questo...

[video=youtube;ja9SC05pe-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja9SC05pe-Y[/video]


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Si *parva* licet componere magnis, a me commuove questo...
> 
> [video=youtube;ja9SC05pe-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ja9SC05pe-Y[/video]


adoro susan sarandon


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro susan sarandon


Una DAVVERO intelligente. Sai, adesso tutte le attrici sono "intelligenti", hai notato? Va di moda, con ogni evidenza. Io lo noto quando vado dal parrucchiere, tempio delle riviste glamour che là sfoglio e leggo, cioè una volta al mese.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Giugno 2014)

Per ovvi motivi di proxy che mi blocca il tubo non posso postare il video, ma ricordo il finale di Film Blu come uno dei più belli che abbia mai visto.

Edit: Anche quello di Film Bianco lo ricordo all'altezza.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

in effetti c'è un'altra consapevolezza e una richiesta diversa rispetto a prima.
parlavamo di fellini...nel suo caso le donne dovevano solo appartenere a questo suo ideale immaginario di biondona prosperosa ...tranne che per le parti interpretate da giulietta e dalla sua maschera triste e goffa.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Una DAVVERO intelligente. Sai, adesso tutte le attrici sono "intelligenti", hai notato? Va di moda, con ogni evidenza. Io lo noto quando vado dal parrucchiere, tempio delle riviste glamour che là sfoglio e leggo, cioè una volta al mese.


ora abbiamo licia maglietta , quest'attrice dal nome che ora non mi viene in mente e solo al pensarlo mi si intorciglia la lingua


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per ovvi motivi di proxy che mi blocca il tubo non posso postare il video, ma ricordo il finale di Film Blu come uno dei più belli che abbia mai visto.
> 
> Edit: Anche quello di Film Bianco lo ricordo all'altezza.


Film bianco è il mio film.
La cosa che più mi piace è che per una volta tanto non vi è il solito finale a redenzione no?

Come sono i film in genere?
GLi eroi attraversano mille prove, ma alla fine ce la fanno...

Ed è questo che ci fa sperare di essere come loro

Invece un film reale come piacerebbe a me...è che alle volte gli eroi soccombono...

Non a caso nei tre colori abbiamo i concetti chiave della bandiera francese...

al motto della rivoluzione francese

Libertà
Uguaglianza 
Fratellanza

E' vero alla fine lui piange 
Ma può dirle ehi amica come si sta dall'altra parte?

Ed è la riflessione giusta per i traditi.
Una volta messo il traditore sullo stesso posto
si parla

E in fondo è l'egalitè del mio reale mito femminile qui dentro: la moglie di Kid.

Non c'è giorno che io non volga un pensierin a quella donna che con rarissima sagacia sistemò le faccendine di coppia e casa in un modo scaltro ed efficace...

Kid è sotto scacco matto:
Ogni volta che pensa magari di tradire, paffete torna subito sotto ai suoi occhi, la risposta della moglie

E si ritrova come Prometeo incatenato...

Ha pagato il giusto prezzo per un ammmmoreeee sconsiderato.

E la moglie ha fatto di lui un uomo e non un ragazzino sbarazzino.

[video=youtube;ixT8L2trgEg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixT8L2trgEg[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Per tubarao con cui concordo 

[video=youtube;4X3gWrby52I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X3gWrby52I[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2014)

Poi ovvio la musica di Preisner...è enormemente evocativa...

[video=youtube;UZe3Ew37BCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZe3Ew37BCA[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Questo è venuto in mente a me ... 

[video=youtube;ResQFDDsDAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ResQFDDsDAI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo è venuto in mente a me ...
> 
> [video=youtube;ResQFDDsDAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ResQFDDsDAI[/video]


Io come finale amo questo:

[video=youtube;ExZcvSJ5dnI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExZcvSJ5dnI[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (20 Giugno 2014)

O questo...

[video=youtube;4TXx04BFOfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TXx04BFOfc[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8689


Alba Rohwacher  sì attorcigliante.
Non dimentichiamo Tilda Swinton ...


----------



## Nobody (20 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;k-a0wg9SW-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-a0wg9SW-I[/video]


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;bBdWEusinFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBdWEusinFc[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ora scateno un putiferio ....
> ma non posso non dirlo .... Non resisto.
> Fellini sarà un Dio: ma mi fa comunque cagare.
> Grazie, abbiate pazienza, è l'età, mi ha reso incontinente.


ma Fellini è così, o lo ami o non lo sopporti, non può esistere la via di mezzo.
Io lo amo visceralmente, i suoi film mi hanno sempre emozionato tantissimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Adesso scatenerò le ire di mezzo forum. Non sopporto Fellini.


Anche io sospettavo. Che dire: mi spiace per te. Ti perdi moltissimo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma Fellini è così, o lo ami o non lo sopporti, non può esistere la via di mezzo.
> Io lo amo visceralmente, i suoi film mi hanno sempre emozionato tantissimo.


immagino che per chi è della sua terra si aggiunga un motivo in più per apprezzare un amarcord


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vMN5uQhF-Ro]http://youtu.be/vMN5uQhF-Ro[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Giugno 2014)

Anche a me era venuto in mente 2001, ma non l'ho messo, perché non è un finale vero e proprio...

@Conte: quello lì non è il finale di "C'era una volta in America", ma la scena che lo precede.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Questo E' cinema:

[video=youtube;RSAyz5c3JmM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSAyz5c3JmM[/video]

Tutto il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qGZA5Thb2Mk]http://youtu.be/qGZA5Thb2Mk[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (21 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche a me era venuto in mente 2001, ma non l'ho messo, perché non è un finale vero e proprio...
> 
> @Conte: quello lì non è il finale di "C'era una volta in America", ma la scena che lo precede.


CHe guma
Ok...

Vero...
Poi lui va fumarsi l'oppio...ok...

Ma il succo del finale è in quella scena lì...ok...

To ciapa questo elora...

E dirai...ma conte questo non è un film...

Ma è sempre un finale no?

[video=youtube;TU2IN6uY3sE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU2IN6uY3sE[/video]

Ma per me i finali di potenza migliori restano i Crown.


----------



## danny (24 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> finale. Casualmente mi ci sono scontrato poco fa girovagando sul tubo. Penso sia davvero una delle chiusure più profonde, nessuna parola... e con poche inquadrature conclude magistralmente due ore di film.
> [video=youtube;XNP5kjke3I4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNP5kjke3I4[/video]


Sì, è bellissimo.
L'intero film è meraviglioso.

Di Fellini adoro anche "Amarcord", "La strada".


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che per chi è della sua terra si aggiunga un motivo in più per apprezzare un amarcord


In Amarcord riconosco parte delle mie origini, la cultura dei luoghi in cui sono cresciuta, i meccanismi sociali, sicuramente.
Il ruolo della donna nella famiglia e nella società, la testardaggine e la difficoltà ad uniformarsi alle imposizioni, un'etica leggermente differente da altre zone d'Italia.
Ma è la poesia dei ritratti e la pietà per le debolezze dell'essere umano che mi hanno sempre colpito di Fellini.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In Amarcord riconosco parte delle mie origini, la cultura dei luoghi in cui sono cresciuta, i meccanismi sociali, sicuramente.
> Il ruolo della donna nella famiglia e nella società, la testardaggine e la difficoltà ad uniformarsi alle imposizioni, un'etica leggermente differente da altre zone d'Italia.
> *Ma è la poesia dei ritratti e la pietà per le debolezze dell'essere umano che mi hanno sempre colpito di Fellini.*



:up:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In Amarcord riconosco parte delle mie origini, la cultura dei luoghi in cui sono cresciuta, i meccanismi sociali, sicuramente.
> Il ruolo della donna nella famiglia e nella società, la testardaggine e la difficoltà ad uniformarsi alle imposizioni, un'etica leggermente differente da altre zone d'Italia.
> Ma è la poesia dei ritratti e la pietà per le debolezze dell'essere umano che mi hanno sempre colpito di Fellini.


ovvio...non poteva che essere un valore aggiunto


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

io ne apprezzo in fondo solo la ridondanza estetica , le allegorie, lo stile personalissimo.non lo ritengo un regista dell'intimo


----------



## Fantastica (25 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ne apprezzo in fondo solo la ridondanza estetica , le allegorie, lo stile personalissimo.non lo ritengo un regista dell'intimo


Quoto. Ultimamente (a parte la Mazzantini) sottoscriverei ogni tuo post in ognidove.


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto. Ultimamente (a parte la Mazzantini) sottoscriverei ogni tuo post in ognidove.


brutto segno


----------

